

Simple.com (BankSimple) doesn't support my browser - fatalerrorx3

I've never seen a new company not support so many newer browsers (not newest)...I have FireFox 3 on my Macbook Pro and PC, and IE 8 on my desktop and in either of them you can't sign in using these browsers.  They expect FireFox version 5+, IE9+, or the most recent version of Chrome or Safari.<p>How can they expect all of their users to have the most recent version of all the latest browsers?  I can understand not supporting IE6 any longer, which I don't, but IE 8?  FireFox 3?  These browsers aren't THAT old, or THAT different than the newest versions, unless they're using 100% HTML5 in their app
======
mooism2
Not supporting IE 8 seems particularly short-sighted, given that IE 9 won't
install on Windows XP.

------
mileszs
To be fair, Google doesn't support Firefox 3.5 and others in Gmail:
[http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2011/06/our-plans-to-
support-m...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2011/06/our-plans-to-support-
modern-browsers.html)

------
tronicron
User agent switcher.

